# Does this look good?



## mrdrh99 (Feb 23, 2016)

Just mounted transducer for Lowrance elite 4x hdi on trolling motor... Does this good?


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2016)

Looks good to me! The cable might be a magnet to junk in the water, keep an eye on it and see how it goes.


----------



## mrdrh99 (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks... Will do! First time using a trolling motor mount


----------



## onthewater102 (Feb 24, 2016)

Should be good - only time I haven't liked the TM mount was when I first started with side imaging & mounting to the TM...bad idea there. DI you should be good


----------



## evansjoem (Feb 25, 2016)

Si is fine if you bump your chart speed/ping speed at max


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Feb 25, 2016)

Jim is right. Be sure to tape or wire tie that cable tight to the TM.

richg99


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 8, 2016)

looks ok but I would do something about that prop!!!


----------

